# problema con drivers intel

## Pionerito

Cuando salio una acualizacoin de xorg la 1.5, la instale pero no me funcionaba ni el teclado ni el mouse y como no estoy para perder tiempo, la quite y agregue a package.mask esa version de xorg para instalar la que usaba antes, el problema es que no se me quieres compilar los drivers de mi tarjeta y no se porque, si a alguno de ustedes se les ocurre algo, estoy desesperado ya que necesito trabajar en mi pc, ya que ahi estoy haciendo mi tesis, se podran imaginar, gracias a todos por su tiempo....

----------

## pelelademadera

desenmascara lo que enmascaraste, y agrega la linea

x11-base/xorg-server -hal

a /etc/portage/package.use

luego configura el xorg.conf

----------

## Pionerito

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> desenmascara lo que enmascaraste, y agrega la linea
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server -hal
> 
> a /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

esto fue lo que enmascare

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

PD: Hice eso que me dijiste ya hay esos paquetes se me quieren instalar de nuevo cuando compilo xorg nuevamente, yo quiero el xorg que tenia antes 

que era el  1.3.0.0-r6 que lo tengo instalado pero los drivers de mi tarjeta intel no se me quieren instalar, puede ser que yo no te entienda, esto es lo que me sale

 emerge -pv  x11-base/xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 0 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo"

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib% -ur98 -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode% -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -vesa -via -virtualbox% -vmware -voodoo -xgi% (-cyrix%) (-nsc%) (-vga%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total: 7 packages (5 upgrades, 2 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 1 block

Si los agrego a package.mask todo de maravilla, lo que no se me instala el driver intel, 

emerge -pv  x11-base/xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.1.1  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que yo te decia era que no vuelvas a xorg 1.3, el problema del teclado y el mouse se debe a la bandera hal en xorg-server. ya que si usas la bandera, xorg ignora el xorg.conf, y la mayoria de las veces no reconoce nada.

postea un emerge --info.

enmascaraste o desenmascaraste la lista que pasaste?.

hay varias posibilidades, o desenmascaraste esos paquetes y x eso te los quiere instalar a toda costa, o pasaste de x86 a ~x86 en accept_keywords

de todos modos proba con esta version, que tambien pertenece a la rama estable, y es mas nueva que la que vos estas por emerger.

xf86-video-intel/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1

----------

## Pionerito

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> lo que yo te decia era que no vuelvas a xorg 1.3, el problema del teclado y el mouse se debe a la bandera hal en xorg-server. ya que si usas la bandera, xorg ignora el xorg.conf, y la mayoria de las veces no reconoce nada.
> 
> postea un emerge --info.
> 
> enmascaraste o desenmascaraste la lista que pasaste?.
> ...

 

lo que pasaba era que no entendia lo que me decias, voy para el xorg 1.5 entonces y ya hice lo que me dijistes la primera vez, segun vi tambien tendria que actualizar el x11-server o dejo el que tengo..gracias por tu ayuda, me hace hace tener entorno grafico lo antes posible ya que estoy trabajando en mi tesis, gracias nuevamente

----------

## pelelademadera

si fuera vos, actualizaria xorg.

estamos hablando de 2 revisiones mas nuevas. al igual que los drivers de intel. digamos que quitaria estas lineas y haria el update *Quote:*   

> =x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5
> 
> =x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4
> 
> =x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3
> ...

 

recorda quitarle hal de las banderas. desde 

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use

//agrega esta linea

x11-base/xorg-server -hal
```

con eso deberia andar

----------

## ekz

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"
```

También puedes añadir vesa al make.conf, y recompilar xorg-server, para usar el driver vesa en vez del de intel (se cambia en xorg.conf el driver a utilizar). No tendrá aceleración, pero si lo necesitas con urgencia peor es nada.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Pionerito

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"
> ```
> ...

 

Ya todo el xorg me funciona bien, hice eso que me aconsejaron, actualice todo, gracias pero tengo una ultima pregunta.

Si actualice el xorg, tendria que actualizar tambien el X11, esto me traeria algun problema con la configuracion, gracias de antemano 

emerge -pvDN x11-base/xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 1,348 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 231 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 upgrades), Size of downloads: 1,901 kB

----------

## pelelademadera

la verdad no tengo idea.

yo no tengo x11 instalado y anda igual.

lo he instalado y no noto diferencia (no se para que sirve), por lo que no lo instalo directamente.

asi que si lo actualizas, no deberias tener problema. repito no deberias.

yo si necesitaria la pc tan urgente, haria un backup del raiz y ahi me pongo a tocar, de ultima tenes un backup.

saludos y me alegro que se haya solucionado

----------

## Pionerito

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> la verdad no tengo idea.
> 
> yo no tengo x11 instalado y anda igual.
> 
> lo he instalado y no noto diferencia (no se para que sirve), por lo que no lo instalo directamente.
> ...

 

La primera vez que fui a instalar el entorno grafico en gentoo, me guie por esta guia y siempre que lo hago, es por ahi, fijate en la parte donde me hablan del xorg-x11

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

----------

## ekz

xorg-x11 es un meta paquete que trae como dependencia a xorg-server (entre otros paquetes). 

 */xorg-x11-7.2.ebuild wrote:*   

> # Server
> 
> RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}
> 
>         >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2"

 

Puedes actualizar esos pocos paquetes que restan, lo más crítico era la migración al nuevo xorg-server.

¡Saludos!

----------

## ReiVaX18

He tenido el problema de que no funcionaran ni teclado ni ratón al actualizar xorg-server en 2 pcs, uno con gráfica intel y otro con nvidia.

En el de intel lo solucioné agregando esto a xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

EndSection
```

En el otro lo que hice fue hacer 'emerge evdev' y cambiar en make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

por:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

y quité de xorg.conf todas las secciones Section "InputDevice"

----------

